# Recent Sed Rate



## rcmacdo (Dec 18, 2015)

I had a blood draw done on Wednesday. I think my gastroenterologist ordered 4 tests, and I got the last one today. I was surprised at how quick the results came out this time. My AST and ALT were normal. Which is great because I was worried last time when one of the 6tg metabolites indicated I had drug induced liver damage. My general blood panel was normal. Although, a few results were the highest I've ever had them. They were still within range at least. 

The normal range for sed rate is 0-20mm/hr. When I started all this at the end of June, it was 44. Last time I had made it down to 29. So, I made progress. This time it was 34. It's the first time it's gone back up. Last time I had this result was back in August. Maybe it's getting used to the azathioprine and becoming resistant or something. It's frustrating either way! I knew I wasn't feeling very well lately, so at least there's something that might indicate why...I'll have to wait and see what my gastro says about it.


----------

